# Detector de Latidos de corazon



## Ronconsoda (Abr 1, 2006)

Hola, estoy realizando un pequeño proyecto para detectar latidos de corazon de varios animales. Estoy utilizando fotodiodo e infrarrojos , realizando varias amplificaciónes y filtrajes. Mi principal problema es la componente continua. Al intentar amplificar la señal la componente continua tambien se me amplifica y entonces me satura todos los operacionales, estoy trabajando con los UA741, Lm358, intenté utilizar restadores de continua y ,aunque me la reducen no consigo suprimirla siendo muy dificil despues trbajar con la señal (la alterna que es el latido y es la que me interesa) SI alguien me pudiera echar una mano se lo agradecería.Gracias!


----------



## caliche (Abr 3, 2006)

Con un simple filtro puedes desacoplar la componente continua de la señal.


----------



## Innwe (Abr 3, 2006)

fijate si te sirve este integrado 

www.ociw.edu/instrumentation/ccd/parts/INA128.pdf


----------



## Ronconsoda (Abr 4, 2006)

Ya consegui con un filtro filtrar la continua!!!Muchas gracias!


----------



## ferglez (Sep 25, 2006)

Hola, oye estoy haciendo un circuito de residencia profecional de un detector de pulsos cardiacos, te agradeceria mucho si me mandaras diagramas o circuitos de lo que tu usas para eso. gracias


----------



## jokingo (Sep 25, 2006)

Yo estoy haciendo un electrocardiografo y tb me vendria muy bien los diagramas y circuitos. Te lo agradecia un monton.

Salu2!!


----------



## ferglez (Sep 25, 2006)

Pues estamos en las mismas, tengo algo de información, que te parece si nos mandamos lo que tenemos haber en que nos ayudamos..


----------

